# Tiger Barb acting strange



## cavediver (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Size of aquarium (55 of gallons) 
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? (FW)
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? 3months
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) 
5 red eye tetra
6 cherry barbs
3 red glass barbs
3 tiger barbs ( one died a few months ago)
2 clown loach
2 amazon sword plants

5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? (2 swords)
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? (76)
7. What make/model filter are you using? (marineland bio-wheel 350)
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? No
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? No
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? (8/3 40%) (had some tap water problems)
11. How often do you perform water changes? (small changes weekly 20%)
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? (twice a day small amounts- either flake most part, brine shrimp, worms.)
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? (T5-10-12 hours)
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? 
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. (amm-.50, trite-0, trate-.25, Ph-6.8
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? (API liguid)
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank? (3 weeks ago, very active)


So, I have a tiger barb who is acting strange. he is hanging out alone in one place, by the filter intake (midwater). and at a 45 degree angle nose down. dose this for a while, then swims off to join the others for a few minutes. but always returns. the other tigers also will hang out with the loner for a few to 10s of minutes( in almost the same position) the off to do their thing. (as Im typing the loner is swimming with the others fine) but will go right back to the intake. no signs of fighting with the others, color is good. but I did notice the red part of his dorsal fin is gone. when I feed the tank he comes running at times. and other times wont come so fast. all of the other fish are acting normal.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

id first look at the ammonia.... my barbs had never experienced any real levels of ammonia, and once it started going up they didnt do so well, and did exactly what you describe, one by one, hanging out by my filter intake, becoming less and less interested in food, until eventually they got so bad they died. 

do you have any idea what the ammonia is from?


----------



## staticfiend (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a tiger barb doing the same thing. The rest of the fish seem to be fine. I hope I can get to a store tomorrow to get a ph kit to test the water. I just started my tank. But I had the store test my water and the had me add the drops and said I would be fine.


----------

